# 65 389 harmonic balancer



## torpedo51 (Sep 8, 2009)

So I'm working through a checklist to increase the power on my 65 389 (stock).

I'm on the step that says, "replace a slipped harmonic balancer".

I bought one from Summit. Its twice as thick and seems to be a bigger diameter than the one on the car. The one on the car looks pretty puny (if it has one at all? It looks to be a thin 3/8" disc mounted on the backside of the crank pulley)

While the fitment guide says it works for all pontiac V8 engines of the era, this looks very different from what is on the car. I noticed in its manual it says that it requires a 69 or newer front cover to fit. ??

What mess is this?


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Will not work , 69/70 & newer is different timing cover water-pump and pulleys . If in need of original i have 1 .


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

The early ones use a 8 bolt water pump, later use 11 bolt water pumps. They are year specific. Early balancers are 2 piece that sandwich the lower pulley. I don't know if that balancer can slip??


----------



## torpedo51 (Sep 8, 2009)

Can anyone show me a picture of a stock balancer, so I can see what it looks like, and whether it can slip? Thanks


----------

